# Itchin' Chickens: Mites and Lice



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Itchin' Chickens: Mites and Lice



> If your chickens are itchin', it may be possible that you have a mite and/or poultry lice problem on your hands. Mites and lice are external parasites that will move into your coop and onto your chickens, using them as hosts for feeding and breeding activities. Although the life cycle of such parasites is short and averages about a week, during that time they can lay over 100,000 eggs which can pose a real problem if their population is allowed to grow unchecked....


Read more about this article here...


----------

